# betta art! (open for requests!)



## thamnophis (Jul 30, 2021)

edit: feel free to drop your bettas below to be drawn!

been in an art slump, whipped this up today to get me back in the feel of it!
going on a quick trip so ill miss him :’)

_[ reference image attached! ]














_


----------



## thamnophis (Jul 30, 2021)

( King betta )

drew this beautiful lad!


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow! These are really good! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

You have so much skill as an artist! Everyone knows of writers block, but a similar situation can happen to an artist so I understand where you are coming from! Those are fantastic though!! If you do not mind my asking, is the dog in your profile yours? He/she is very cute!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

those are good!!!!


----------



## thamnophis (Jul 30, 2021)

Animals15 said:


> If you do not mind my asking, is the dog in your profile yours? He/she is very cute!


he is! his name is dodger, he’s still a puppy despite how massive he looks 🤣
thank you very much!  ill tell him you said that haha


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

thamnophis said:


> he is! his name is dodger, he’s still a puppy despite how massive he looks 🤣
> thank you very much!  ill tell him you said that haha


Aww yes! Tell Dodger I said hi and play with him extra from me! A puppy with lots of playtime and mental enrichment is a happy puppy!


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow, these are amazing!


----------



## mutesammy (Mar 19, 2020)

thamnophis said:


> ( King betta )
> 
> drew this beautiful lad!
> View attachment 1032628


Really beautiful


----------



## thamnophis (Jul 30, 2021)

hey all, feel free to show your own bettas and i may draw them soon!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

This is my old betta Styx! (SIP) you are really talented!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

That is so lovely of you - it would be so awesome if I could get some art of my boy, Salem. If it's okay with you, I'd love to print it out and put it in a frame next to his tank 😊



Zaranica said:


> View attachment 1032486


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

It would be awesome if you could get a painting of my 2 girls (I have 3 other bettas as well). 





  








IMG_0188.JPG




__
FishandBirdLover


__
Sep 7, 2021




venus










  








IMG_0516.JPG




__
FishandBirdLover


__
Sep 7, 2021




blush again!


----------

